# Nightclubs in NY



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2006)

A friend of a friend sent this:

A girl I work with is going to NY in November and has been asked to sort out a club for a couple of 35 year olds. 

Nothing cheesy and they like a good time!

Any recommendations for places she can check out on the web? 

I know it's not much to go on - but I guess if they're clubs with websites she can check it out herself...

Any bright ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2006)

What kind of club? Bands? DJs? Dance? Techno?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Just asked and she said:

group is mixed gender aged 35 - 45 

more dance, chart R&B. Not techno. 

and/or nice bars with good music. 

They are staying in 142 West & 49th Street. Midtown Manhattan.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2006)

Chart R&B?

<gets coat>

There's loads of fantastic bars and clubs down the LE Side, Williamsburg etc, but seeing as I hate all things to do with the R&B scene, I don't think my rock'n'roll/dive bar suggestions would be much use!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Probably not...  

Thanks anyway.

Anyone else?


----------



## Wookey (Oct 24, 2006)

I doubt they'd want to visit ANY of the bars I know in New York, unless they're into go-go boyz and cabaret.


----------



## septic tank (Nov 20, 2006)

If she pisses you off send her to the Meatpacking District. If she really pisses you off, send her to Chelsea. 

I don't know squat about the club scene, but I do know that those are the hoods where the amateurs, the underage and the bridge and tunnel crowd roam.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2006)

septic tank said:
			
		

> If she pisses you off send her to the Meatpacking District. If she really pisses you off, send her to Chelsea.
> 
> I don't know squat about the club scene, but I do know that those are the hoods where the amateurs, the underage and the bridge and tunnel crowd roam.


Woot! Good to see you online Septic!

I'll be dragging you out for beers in a couple of weeks, so get your quaffing hat dry-cleaned.


----------



## dada (Nov 20, 2006)

limelight  (a converted church)







used to be _the_ place. with drugs, sex on stage... etc.
don't know about now.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2006)

dada said:
			
		

> used to be _the_ place. with drugs, sex on stage... .


That was, like, 20 years ago, no?


----------



## dada (Nov 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> That was, like, 20 years ago, no?



come on.
10-15 years ago i think.
i'm not old, you know.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2006)

ALL Clubs in US are all shit! Is that true?


----------

